# Creating Half Lap Joints in SU



## wizer (14 May 2007)

Hello

Simple one, I think

I have a 44,44mm baton in SU. The way I am currently creating the half lap joint is to edit the group, and basically draw on the half lap and then delete waste and finalise by drawing in the hidden line. Come out of the group and et oila

Is there a quicker way to do this.

I guess this applies to other joints.


----------



## Nick W (14 May 2007)

It sounds like you are drawing the complete outline of the half lap, and then deleting stuff. If so than there is a quicker way.

Draw either the shoulder line, of the line across the end (this is probably easier as you can snap the the midpoints), then use push/pull to remove the waste.


----------



## wizer (14 May 2007)

lol i cant believe it was THAT simple!

doh, thanks Nick!


----------

